# Fish - moving house



## laura_ashley (Jan 6, 2009)

This might be a stupid questions, but I am moving house next week and wonder what's the best thing to do with my 3 goldfish. Am I best going to pets at home and asking for a couple of the wee bags they use? I would probably fill a big tub of water the day before so that when I bring the fish over I can put them in there whilst I fill their tank and let it adjust to room temp. Just worried about transporting them across.
thanks


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

As long as you allow enough room for air your be fine try and get some largish bags with more room. They will be fine for a while . How long will they be in the bags.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought when moving house you take out most of the water and leave a few inches in the bottom and leave them in the tank???

Im not too sure as i am new to fish keeping, only in my second week and probably half killed the poor mites already lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

When I wanted to move my goldfish (ok it was an emergency) I didn't have time to go to pets at home for bags... I put them in a large jam jar and as my journey was only going to be a taxi ride across town (litterally like 15 mins) just carried them really carefully.

When I got there I filled their bowl and using wire suspended the jar so inside the bowl to let the water temperature even itself out.

x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

We have used a bucket with a little water to cover them you just have to make sure you dont break to hard. I held the bucket while hubs drove.


----------



## fishtankswimming (Jan 22, 2009)

When I moved to the UK from Jersey I transported 6 very big tropical fish in bags with an oxygen tablet in them. Then put the bags in an ice box and on the seat next to me on the plane!!!! They were all fine and survived. A couple of years later I moved back to Jersey and then put the same fish into large polystyrene boxes lined with foam and filled with water. These were packed into the removal van and onto the boat and finally arrived in their new home about 30 hours later. Again I never lost any. Fishies seem to be hardy.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> I thought when moving house you take out most of the water and leave a few inches in the bottom and leave them in the tank???
> 
> Im not too sure as i am new to fish keeping, only in my second week and probably half killed the poor mites already lol


That's what I did but a couple of my plecs needd more room so I bought a tempory plastic box/tank thing from a pet store, try and move the fish first in the car and get the tank set up first, I found they settled early then...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Waxed polystyrene boxes (usually available from good aquatic stores or koi carp dealers) are very good, they provide excellent insulation and they also absorb vibrations.


----------



## laura_ashley (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks everyone for your suggestions. I decided not to take the fish with me at time of moving, and 6/7 weeks later I still haven't brought them across to my new house yet. It's only a 15 minute drive so I think a bucket with water would be best as plenty of space to even half fill it and have someone else keep it between their feet on the floor.


----------

